# what temp. is to hot for my piranha fish?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

iam new give me some help!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

come on people my fish are comin to day a little answer would be nice?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

between 78-85 will be fine most keep it at 80-82 i keep mine at 84-85.

the warmer the water the more active your Ps will be HOWEVER that also means more of a need for airation to have gas exchange.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

I keep my tanks at 80 degrees, any thing above 81, I would consider too hot.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

mine stay around 81 to 82*F


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

at the hottest, mine are 83, but i like them around 80.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hottest for mine would be 80. My tank is placed in room temp, so I always have to consider that regular temperature settings would be higher than normal.

Moved to Tank and Equipment Questions


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

All my tanks are 78 degrees except manny tank at 82.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

all my tanks at 80 deg.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

mine are at 81 to 82


----------



## wayne.140 (Jan 23, 2005)

Mine is always around the 83 mark never more than 85


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Alot of high tempatures, which is fine personally I would go maybe 80 degrees, but they will be fine lower.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

I keep mine at about 82 degrees.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I keep mine at about 80


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ok cool fellas my fish are rhom piranha fish so far thay look great but i hope i have no probplems cuz thay were in a 10 g. tank for almost 2 1/2 weeks the water wuz real cloudy out of the 4, 1 got eatin on and the other was nibbled but the biggest one looked great! piranha fury has been a great help for me so far thanks


----------



## john1634 (Mar 22, 2005)

what size tank are you using? and how many rhoms are you talking about and what sizes


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i got 3 of them for now 2 inchs long and my tank is a 75g tank how long ya think thay will be cool befor i got to get a bigger tank?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i keep mine at 80


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

arent Rhoms solitary?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i know thay should be by there self but i got a deal if i by 3 so i took it even in a 75g tank thay are already nippin at each other ya think if i put lots of minnows in there tank will thay settle down i didnt know about them solitary untill now thanks fellas.


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Eventually there will only be one.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

78-80 for me. you should divide up those rhoms though.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

I keep mine tanks at 79 - 80 and the fish love it.


----------



## End_Times_Rob (Feb 13, 2005)

My 125 is set to 81.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Mine fluctuates between 82-86...I like to keep them active, hungry and agressive.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

80-82 here.

Might want to consider separating the rhoms... or using dividers temporarily.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya i plan on selling 2 of my fish i guess ! how fast do these killas take to grow any ways i want a big one to be proud of!


----------

